# Queen's Master of Global Management program



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I am a final year business graduate. I am about to apply for Queen's Master of Global Management program. Chances look good for me and i was thinking of joining it! 


Could you please advice me on whether to join or not ( whts the job scenario and rep of the course).:confused2::confused2:

This is not their MBA course rather a one year course for fresh grads.!


----------



## cathaea (Aug 20, 2011)

Queen's is a good school but that program is lesser known than say an MBA. If you were deciding between programs, I'd put my money on either an MBA or an EMBA. My experience is that management programs like this is sometimes good for networking but bad for actually improving your financial skill-set.


----------



## vaibhav (Jun 10, 2011)

cathaea said:


> Queen's is a good school but that program is lesser known than say an MBA. If you were deciding between programs, I'd put my money on either an MBA or an EMBA. My experience is that management programs like this is sometimes good for networking but bad for actually improving your financial skill-set.


I understand the concept of it maybe not improving the basic pay of mine, but my concern is on whether if i will get a job and work permit in Canada or not.

'cos if i do get it, after some time the financial pay would surely increase.. (at least i can hope for tht )


----------

